

MacRuby dev gets eaten by raptors - clofresh
http://github.com/masterkain/macruby/commit/f12691da3b8ffa998102a2b85e9f5be39aa19a8b

======
mattetti
MacRuby responds to the news via twitter:
<http://twitter.com/MacRuby/status/4519713150>

------
j_baker
Even better that the file is called bs.c!

